# Capital Area Fall Trial



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Schizophrenic weather and crazy football traffic could not keep folks from all over the state from enjoying a great day of dog mania as the
Capital Area Schutzhund Club in Michigan hosted yet another wonderfully run trial. These were taken Saturday, and today, as I type,
the SchH3's are doing their routines. Congratulations to all the participants!









<span style="color: #3366FF">Many more pics</span>


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, Many more pics is right!!
Congrats to Lisa and Fuyrie, Colleen and Mya from your club on their BH's! 
Looks like the rain held off too...


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

About the rain, notice the clipboard cover, which was needed...
the camera, however was not busy during the downpours, so 
though it might have been many more, there were many shots
not taken because the rain came and went, sometimes with a fury.

This was my 7th trial so I also missed a lot of shots running my gums
with folks I hadn't seen in awhile, even a few I saw just last week...
it's a small world. Food was great too, and it's always a pleasure to talk dogs with dog people who get it. 
Not everybody understands confronting fowl weather to train dogs, but birds of a feather...quack me up.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

You get any scores for the Rotties I saw in the photos?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Nope, sorry
thought about a snapshot of the scoreboard, but even if there was one, I wouldn't be sure of the names, except for a few gsds.
Guess you'll have to wait for USA magazine report.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

How about a pass or fail for the three?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry again, only made the trip Saturday.

Not all there get on here, but I do know of one member who was putting yet another 3 on one of her's so stay tuned, a brag thread might pop up and ya might ask her.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

On the Rotties, I know one failed OB in the BH, and believe another failed tracking for a 1.


----------

